# Norwood Fire Extinguisher Co Ltd



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Anybody know if they're open Sunday's?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

They are open Monday-Friday, and I believe their hours are from 8 am - 5 pm (or perhaps 9 am - 5 pm).


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Just went there today, he said, 8:30 to 4:30 Mon - Fri. I got a 10 pound for $85.


----------



## Rush (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anybody know if they're selling full tanks? Or do they fill them?


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

hey, i got my 5lb there cause he didnt have a 10lb, said i could pay extra $10 when it runs out and get a 10lb. they sold me a full used tank. and they do fill tanks as well. pretty sure its a father son operation. i dealt with the son. really nice guy, felt bad cause i called ahead for a 10lb and he forgot. i would recommend it to anyone who lives in the west end. although the hours arent the best.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

great service, and best prices around. just call ahead for what you need.


----------

